# Sander Help



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2018)

I have this sander and as you can see the table is held in place by one little bolt. When I use it to square up the ends of my pen blanks it usually slips down and I result in a slanted piece. Any ideas on how to make an adjustable leveler to put under the table to hold it at a 90?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 2, 2018)

What does the bottom side of the table look like David? 

And, how much adjustment are you looking for in it?


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a similar belt/disc sander and only really use it a t 90. So I took the crappy thing off, and fabricated a little "table" out of wood with a 1/4" steel plate top. Spot on 90 all the time. 

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. Neil, that sounds like a great solution. How did you cut the meter slot into the plate?
I'm off to the doctor to have a tube shoved up my, well never mind. I'll try and get a picture when I get home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2018)

Just mount the sander to a piece of plywood or a table. Thread a couple of bolts into the plywood/table (bolt head up) under the outside corners of the sander table. Adjust those to set the table at 90 degrees and lock down with a couple of nuts. Much like on a bandsaw table...something like this....


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 4, 2018)

Or even easier, cut a block of wood that is the right height when slid under the sander table will keep it at 90 degrees. If you are sanding your pen blanks, slip the block under it to keep it from moving. If you need to angle the table, remove the wood block and adjust as usual.

-jason


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> Or even easier, cut a block of wood that is the right height when slid under the sander table will keep it at 90 degrees. If you are sanding your pen blanks, slip the block under it to keep it from moving. If you need to angle the table, remove the wood block and adjust as usual.
> 
> -jason


Agree, that was the suggestion I was going to make as well.... low tech always wins for me.....


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, per request here is the underside


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> Just mount the sander to a piece of plywood or a table. Thread a couple of bolts into the plywood/table (bolt head up) under the outside corners of the sander table. Adjust those to set the table at 90 degrees and lock down with a couple of nuts. Much like on a bandsaw table...something like this....
> 
> View attachment 139317



Pretty much what I was thinking... But on a belt sander you're going to need to double nut the bolts or they're going to vibrate out of adjustment. I'd epoxy a set of nuts flush into the work bench and as Jason pictured, run the bolts up. If you need the counter space for something else, simply pull the bolts out. Looking at the bottom of that table, I'd probably go the extra mile and put one in that bottom right corner as well. There's not a lot of support there. 

If you have an exquisite counter top on your work bench, and don't want to drill holes in it, you could employ both methods, build a little plywood block to go under it, with the bolts in your plywood block if you really gotta have it adjustable. 

Looking at the bottom of the table, it wouldn't take much to build a plywood block that would fit snugly under the table and hold it rigid at 90o, and could be pulled out if you needed a different setting. Just make sure it can't dance around and get into the bottom side of your disk or things could get real interesting!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 4, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> I'm off to the doctor to have a tube shoved up my, well never mind. I'll try and get a picture when I get home.



Um, I don't think we want to see a picture of that.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 4, 2018)

My $0.02 worth...seeing the table is bolted to the support by 3 bolts, I'd look at possibly just shimming the connection between the support and the table to true things up. Use feeler stock, or other material to shim that won't compress.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2018)

tocws2002 said:


> Or even easier, cut a block of wood that is the right height when slid under the sander table will keep it at 90 degrees. If you are sanding your pen blanks, slip the block under it to keep it from moving. If you need to angle the table, remove the wood block and adjust as usual.
> 
> -jason



That is what I had pictured, but then wondered if his table was sticking out with nothing under it...to prop from.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 6, 2018)

Followed a suggestion and made this. The adjustment nuts are at the base so I can get at them easily. Just get some new paper and I should be good to go. Thanks for all the ideas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

